# New snowboarder and already loving it!



## Collybee (Feb 18, 2014)

Hello everyone,

My name is Brittany, I'm 21 and For the first time ever yesterday, I finally went snowboarding!!! And I must say it's not as easy as it looks, at first. The second my brother and I pulled up to my. high, I was ready to hit the snow! Now I'm not going to lie, I had to start with the kids (where this epic 3 year old was killing it) to learn how to stop, stay on my board and curve (I still suck at curving). Ten on to the next level, which did not hold my interest for long and then on to the intermediate slope >:}. Now mind you, I had fallen about a billion times. But honestly, I loved falling only because I could learn from what not to do and getting back up made me more determined to keep going. Every time I got back to the top of the slope, I got a wee bit nervous, because the height was definitely intimidating, but started down anyways. Never did I see myself snowboarding but I did it and I can not wait to go back. 
My brother tells me that those weren't the best conditions to start in (patches of dirt, thinning snow and tons of slush) but that's good I could still do pretty well though the course wasn't too good right? 
I don't know how to explain the rush I got just cruising and waving in and around all of the people and just being able to learn so quickly. Being cold and sweaty at the same time? ....Awesome. Feeling so much pain in my neck, arms, legs and barely being able to move gives me such an accomplished feeling. I. Had. So. Much. FUN. At not one point was I embarrassed to fall and eat it so bad so many times. The only thing that really sucks is that while racing my brother, I went around a corner too fast, ate it and the left of my board clipped a pole and it messed up my knee. Hopefully it'll go away in a couple days. 
But a couple of questions, what is the ideal riding stance? My knees were bent most of the time, but I saw some people riding straight up. How long did it take you all to really learn to board? And what can I do to help with the next day soreness?

Bye :}


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello and welcome, good to hear you're enjoying it!

Racing your brother as a beginner doesn't seem like the best idea. Sorry to hear you got hurt, hope it's nothing serious and heals fast. Take good care of your knees, you're going to need them!

Riding (and turning) with your knees bent is very good. The people riding straight-legged are either doing it wrong or have their own reasons for doing so :dunno:

I'm in my second season and I'm STILL learning. So yeah, the curve is a bit steep when you start out.

What helps with soreness? Hmm... stretch... drink lots of water during exercise (had someone tell me it would deal with some of the lactic acid that makes your muscles sore afterwards, don't know if true or full of shit...), warm up before snowboarding, and... I don't really know any more. You get a lot more sore from falling, your neck gets especially sore, so that should get better as you get better at it.

And finally, may I suggest taking a lesson or two to get you properly started? It helps A WHOLE LOT.


----------



## yolodc (Feb 19, 2014)

*get well soon*

me to I am sorry to hear you got hurt hope you get better soon


----------



## Elvin (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't know about ideal but a lot of my friends and I ride duck stance, 15 -15 angled.

Took me a while to pick up toe-side, leafed it down the first two times on the slopes. Got the hang of carving on the third and fourth trip.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

congrat on discovering the best (winter) sport ever, keep at it! the learning never ends

bath in with 1 cup epsom salt does a hammered body right, that,and some beers, ch-ching


----------

